# 2018 Christmas Tree and Decorations Thread



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

After a delicious Secretive Secret Santa Christmas lunch - sorry very important secret meeting with Chief Elf Citruspips today Santa HB mentioned that the first tree had gone up in HB headquarters workshop. 

Chief Elf Citruspips suggested the tree thread should be started immediately and asked if it could include all Christmas decorations (both inside and out) especially since we now have an overseas developing team, whom we are certain go to town with this sort of thing!! 

So to start us off...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The lounge tree - loosely cat themed.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Love your cat fairy!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

That tree is amazing!

Tiny entry ... 1st decoration to go up.
I love it! It has Moo's grumpy face AND she has a tiara!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Great idea for a thread, love the pics:Cat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll be getting decorations down from the attic tomorrow so should start to put them up sometime next week


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Speaking of cats and Christmas trees ........

https://www.thesun.co.uk/money/7847102/argos-christmas-tree-parasol-cat-owners/


----------



## BethanyKate (Jul 11, 2018)

Well the cats won't currently co-operate for my purchase review, but we bought these.















Update: Of course they were willing to model after I posted.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BethanyKate said:


> Well the cats won't currently co-operates for my purchase review, but we bought these.
> 
> View attachment 377931
> View attachment 377932


Love those!!!!!!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

BethanyKate said:


> Well the cats won't currently co-operates for my purchase review, but we bought these.
> 
> View attachment 377931
> View attachment 377932


Those are stunning!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@huckybuck that's so beautiful I love the white feathers and the toadstools. I really fancy some feathers but I think Jango would also like them. x 
@MoochH that teeny tiny tiara is gorgeous x

I can't wait to see all the decorations and trees


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooo what a great thread.

@huckybuck would your tree be a prelit Balsam Hill by any chance???


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Lovely...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tigermoon said:


> Oooo what a great thread.
> 
> @huckybuck would your tree be a prelit Balsam Hill by any chance???


It is yes - I now have 2 of them - one in the lounge and one for the hall. I always used to have real trees but with underfloor heating the needle drop was disastrous. I love being able to put them up earlier as it's much less stressful decorating one at a time. The pre lit is a god send. You literally slot one part of the tree into the next and then plug in. The two I have are both white lights and I would have liked a coloured light one for the hall but I prefer the retro coloured lights rather than LED so stuck with white.

I can definitely recommend them as they look so real - they are pretty heavy mind you but very sturdy. And lots of lights on them. This is the 3rd year I have had them and touch wood the lights have always come on straight away each year. This year I have bought some of those tree scentical thingies to hang from them to see if I can fool people into thinking they are really real!!

I have bought a separate silver tree for the kitchen this year (not Balsam Hill) and some retro lights so watch this space lol!! Mr HB still has his real one which we get from Christmas Tree Farm.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

I was going to put my tree up today but I didn’t get the right feeling, maybe the weekend or when I’m off next week. I have all the decs down and have loosely placed some bits around the house but justcouldnt tackle the tree today. I’m so bauble placement ocd it wears me out lol!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh gosh... I have to rearrange the house to put the tree up since one of our rooms is mid redecorating (and won't be done by Xmas). No idea where to put the tree... Or when I will have the energy to tackle it!! Am impressed you have your tree up already @huckybuck !!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Oh gosh... I have to rearrange the house to put the tree up since one of our rooms is mid redecorating (and won't be done by Xmas). No idea where to put the tree... Or when I will have the energy to tackle it!! Am impressed you have your tree up already @huckybuck !!


It's one of four lol!! That's why the 1st is so early!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m quite worried about having a tree, with the furry boy. Precious baubles not to be added until he’s used to it methinks  Is that the way to do it? We’d never had a tree in London (house too small) so when we came here, we had one in the hallway and one in the lounge. Then we got new lounge furniture, so tree now in sunroom as there’s an armchair. Hallway tree no longer exists as there’s a chair there which Oscar likes to sit on.

I’m terrible, I love co-ordination everywhere except my Christmas tree! It’s a crazy sight to behold, where things mean more to me than it matching. I have a feeling HB you may like my original lights and tree topper. Heh. Hopefully it will still work! My mum has the Cinderella carriage lights, she has promised them to me one day.

I’m just worrying about when I will have chance to decorate too...hmmm.

I like your feathers HB


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

What a beautiful tree @huckybuck , I can't wait to see the silver one though! You can't beat a sparkley tree 

I have no idea how to tackle having a tree this year... with the cats plus a cheeky toddler, I can't see how to keep one all in one piece!!!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 377919
> View attachment 377920
> View attachment 377921
> View attachment 377922
> ...


It looks tree-mendous. Your cat looks adorable.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Always my favourite thread of the entire year . I started yesterday putting advent up . I will take pics of trees as they go live, so thats at least 7 pics lol . HB I'm loving your floofy tree deep down. Being em on peeps . I Need to see More!!! mwwahahahaha!!
oops lost myself there a bit . :Bored
anyway :Angelic let the good times roll


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

The church near work had a christmas tree festival, we submitted a tree this year, all of the decorations have been made by our special children in honour of a student who passed away. We set the tree up in the church last night, no pictures yet as I had students with them. But I will post one when I have popped back down to check out the competition.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> The church near work had a christmas tree festival, we submitted a tree this year, all of the decorations have been made by our special children in honour of a student who passed away. We set the tree up in the church last night, no pictures yet as I had students with them. But I will post one when I have popped back down to check out the competition.


How lovely but also how sad. You had best win , lots of photos please. x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oooh The Tree Thread!! Already! 

I will start putting out Christmassy bits this weekend but not the tree for another week or so, I'd love to put it up this weekend but a full month of dragging Jaime's ar*e out of it doesn't bear thinking about , it always used to go up 1st weekend in December when I was catless!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm quite worried about having a tree, with the furry boy. Precious baubles not to be added until he's used to it methinks  Is that the way to do it? We'd never had a tree in London (house too small) so when we came here, we had one in the hallway and one in the lounge. Then we got new lounge furniture, so tree now in sunroom as there's an armchair. Hallway tree no longer exists as there's a chair there which Oscar likes to sit on.
> 
> I'm terrible, I love co-ordination everywhere except my Christmas tree! It's a crazy sight to behold, where things mean more to me than it matching. I have a feeling HB you may like my original lights and tree topper. Heh. Hopefully it will still work! My mum has the Cinderella carriage lights, she has promised them to me one day.
> 
> ...


OMG Cinderella lights - I covet those - I have been watching on ebay and do you know HOW MUCH they go for??????

The key to trees - no glass baubles - all shatterproof although they can still break - tinsel and lights not at the bottom if you have chewers - and any decs you don't mind being pulled off around the bottom. I had a battle with Holly last year over a mouse - every morning it was off and taken lol!!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Anyone any advice to discourage climbers/jumpers? I fear Pixie will scale my tree in seconds. I'm also dreading what she's going to think is a great chew toy out of all my decorations. I probably should just not bother but I really love my tree and my decorations I feel I have to try.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

We will probably put ours up this weekend. The boys arrived home the day after we put it up last year. None of the floofs tried to pull it down, but all 3 enjoyed chewing and eating the bottom branches. Frankly I might prefer if they just pulled it down, that cant be good for them


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

idris said:


> Always my favourite thread of the entire year . I started yesterday putting advent up . I will take pics of trees as they go live, so thats at least 7 pics lol . HB I'm loving your floofy tree deep down. Being em on peeps . I Need to see More!!! mwwahahahaha!!
> oops lost myself there a bit . :Bored
> anyway :Angelic let the good times roll


7 trees?! :Woot I can't wait to see them all!  
I'm currently on the hunt for some more cat themed decorations, everything seems to be dogs this year!!


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

One of my precious furry four puked into the box of Xmas decs today, BLESS THEM. :Banghead:Banghead:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

BritishBilbo said:


> One of my precious furry four puked into the box of Xmas decs today, BLESS THEM. :Banghead:Banghead:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

BritishBilbo said:


> One of my precious furry four puked into the box of Xmas decs today, BLESS THEM. :Banghead:Banghead:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious.


I'm sorry, but that did make me laugh.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

BritishBilbo said:


> One of my precious furry four puked into the box of Xmas decs today, BLESS THEM. :Banghead:Banghead:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious.


I chuckled too... Sorry :Bag


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm not bothering with a tree this year as I won't be home much over the Christmas holiday - I shall just enjoy the ones in the houses I'm visiting (and, of course, all the lovely PF ones on here !) But I expect I shall have some decorations around - like the nativity set, my candle bridge and a garland around the fireplace.

Call me a Grinch but I still think Christmas starts too early  When I was a child our tree never went up until a week or so before Christmas usually around 19th December as that is my birthday and my 'treat' was to help decorate the tree - so when I do have a tree up I still stick to that timetable


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> OMG Cinderella lights - I covet those - I have been watching on ebay and do you know HOW MUCH they go for??????
> 
> The key to trees - no glass baubles - all shatterproof although they can still break - tinsel and lights not at the bottom if you have chewers - and any decs you don't mind being pulled off around the bottom. I had a battle with Holly last year over a mouse - every morning it was off and taken lol!!


I know, they really do. She's offered them to me before but I have declined, as they are the only decoration she puts up, down the bannisters in their little house and she was so delighted to be given them by her partner's dad when he stopped decorating (elderly and infirm) that I don't want to deprive her of that.

Lots of my baubles are old, "family" baubles. They won't be at the bottom of the tree, as I like them at the height I can see easily. Goodness knows! We will just have to try it I suppose and then if it's too troublesome it will have to come down. At least it's in a room he only (currently!) sleeps in. Maybe he won't bother about it as he's getting on. Heh.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Change of plans. We were going to put it up on Saturday but OH has her work party that evening. So....

















This is only our second year with our own house and all our decorations are things my mum/aunts passed down to us, but I think it looks nice. Seeing Christmas decorations makes me happy.

The boys were very very young (like 14 weeks) last year and Tali wasn't a year old, but they have all been very well behaved so far

I need to find a cheap fairy or star, I wonder if I can find a cat?


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

My tree is not up but I do have a new decoration this year, a Cheshire Cat.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

KCTT said:


> My tree is not up but I do have a new decoration this year, a Cheshire Cat.
> 
> View attachment 378051


That's really nice!

I had these made last year, but it's our only cat themed decorations


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I don't put up a tree in my house as I would spend every hour of everyday getting Alfie off of it (Ebony on the other hand would ignore it, maybe she would push herself to play with a bauble or two )
Plus the ratties would climb it too!!!
I do put up my mums Christmas tree, decorations including all the light up snowy village, church etc. I've done them every year for years now. 
Mum really would like a real tree but it's deciding which tree is best to get & she would want to plant it afterwards, but doesn't think there's a spot in her garden for it to go.
We had real trees when I was a kid. Or she will just buy a new really lovely fake tree
I do like your one @huckybuck . After church on Christmas morning Lady & me will walk to mums (lady's grandma) & spend a few hours there.

I will just enjoy seeing all your trees & hearing your stories of trees falling down by puddy cats like last year & year before


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I want mine up this weekend. Last year my biggest issue was to stop Rafa chewing it and suddenly appearing half way up it lol. He's already showing signs of Christmas Crackers--ness again. I had a big online Black Friday blow out and he kept snatching people's presents and trying to make off with them!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@huckybuck and. @Mrs Funkin what are Cinderella lights? I've asked Google and still can't figure out what they are?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Pifco Cinderella Coach Christmas tree lights, most probably bought in Woolworths  They do indeed go for crazy prizes.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Pifco-Cinderella-Carriages-Lanterns-Christmas-Tree-Lights-Coaches-Retro/253999719710?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=20140107083358&meid=59cc6ff5d7074f61b9098337ba51ddfb&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=382609302405&itm=253999719710&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Mrs Funkin £200 good grief if I see those at a car boot I'll be buying them  
Saying that they are rather pretty


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

About as close as I can get to putting up decorations until at least after the weekend!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

That's pretty @Psygon


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

So you've all inspired me to get started on the tree! Decided to get it out for Pixie to get used to. Ended up getting it out the bag and putting it up. Going to leave it for a day or so before fluffing the branches out. I'm away for the weekend so it could well be the middle of next week before it gets decorated!

Very excited though - first year since I was very small that I've been able to put my tree in front of the window


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I have very very very big tree envy right now 

This was last years effort in my house 










The tree went up and down within two hours 

Tom tat took the pole in the middle like a pro and must admit he was the best star ever when he was at the top :Hilarious But unfortunately operation Christmas tree was aborted for us and I don't think I'm brave enough to try again :Arghh


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

We are giving it a go this year, we have had ferrets running around before but never kittens.....Oh well, should be fun :Cat


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Citruspips said:


> @huckybuck and. @Mrs Funkin what are Cinderella lights? I've asked Google and still can't figure out what they are?


I'm glad I'm not the only one who was wondering this ... lol!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> IMy mum has the Cinderella carriage lights, she has promised them to me one day.


We had the plain lantern version of these and they were passed round the family, finally winding up with my sister some years ago. Last year I asked if she still had them as they were the very first set of tree lights I can ever remember. She searched everywhere but they were gone. Occasionally they come up on ebay for bonkers money (considering they are probably quite dangerous!). Still, I am gutted that they were lost.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My mum has the plain lanterns too, I just adore them. My lights are definitely dangerous but I love them so much. I think I’ve bought all suitable bulbs available and on eBay, so I reckon I’m good for a few years yet. Unless Oscar has other ideas and won’t let me have the tree!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Not sure if I’m going to have a tree this year! But I couldn’t help but to pick up (and pay for) this little critter when I was shopping yesterday


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

the first tree is up in the dining room surrounded by advent .









anyone who struggles with cats messing with trees. try putting it on the wall and bringing all the branches round the front. that way you get a lovely full half a tree. the two wall trees in this house are basic 3ft trees with half buckets underneath


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Please excuse the horrendously bad quality of the pictures. I'm using my tablet as my phone is dished, waiting on Darren fixing my screen.

Still not completely decorated, thought I'd show the cool wee cat baubles I got. Managed to get one to resemble Einstien, Ada, Stan, Hela, and Bert as we call him, he's a wee stray who comes up every night. I'm desperately trying to find his owner. Posted on social media and no response. Darren has built him a insulated wee home outside our door. Next step is taking him to the vets to check for chip (highly doubtful) if not, he'll be a full time member of our clan. He's stunning. Beautiful grey boy. Anyway lol again sorry for the dodge pictures.

I'm so chuffed I'm not the only one who loves to get my tree up asap! :Smuggrin


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Eilidh said:


> Please excuse the horrendously bad quality of the pictures. I'm using my tablet as my phone is dished, waiting on Darren fixing my screen.
> 
> Still not completely decorated, thought I'd show the cool wee cat baubles I got. Managed to get one to resemble Einstien, Ada, Stan, Hela, and Bert as we call him, he's a wee stray who comes up every night. I'm desperately trying to find his owner. Posted on social media and no response. Darren has built him a insulated wee home outside our door. Next step is taking him to the vets to check for chip (highly doubtful) if not, he'll be a full time member of our clan. He's stunning. Beautiful grey boy. Anyway lol again sorry for the dodge pictures.
> 
> ...


Love the cat baubles. Where did you get them from?


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Cully said:


> Love the cat baubles. Where did you get them from?


They were in the Factory Shop, in this town is one of three shops that sell reasonably priced goods. I was a bit miffed, as I wanted a golden tabby colour to represent Ada and Hela, it was only silver ones. Maybe in bigger stores you'd find better selections. Or you can get those ones you can add your own pictures too, maybe a thought.

Today is the dreaded day of arranging my red and gold baubles. We added a few but Stan and Hela think it's all a great game. We never had any problems with the other two lol.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

the second tree up ,my bedroom wall tree. this one is very special because it's got things on given to me by good friends .


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Christmas has come to our house. As yet they are not bothered by the tree, we have secured it to the fireplace just in case...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, Christmas has sort of arrived in one of our sitting rooms 

































And the cat run!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't have any cat decorations, but this is some close ups of the tree


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> View attachment 378353
> Christmas has come to our house. As yet they are not bothered by the tree, we have secured it to the fireplace just in case...
> View attachment 378355
> View attachment 378356


So looking forward to kittens up a tree pics tomorrow


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

idris said:


> the first tree is up in the dining room surrounded by advent .
> View attachment 378199
> 
> 
> anyone who struggles with cats messing with trees. try putting it on the wall and bringing all the branches round the front. that way you get a lovely full half a tree. the two wall trees in this house are basic 3ft trees with half buckets underneath





idris said:


> the second tree up ,my bedroom wall tree. this one is very special because it's got things on given to me by good friends .
> View attachment 378322


Hohoho MRS CHRISTMAS!! She starts small.......



Tawny75 said:


> View attachment 378353
> Christmas has come to our house. As yet they are not bothered by the tree, we have secured it to the fireplace just in case...
> View attachment 378355
> View attachment 378356


Ooh is yours a real one???

Love the perspex cat decs - they are really fab!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Hohoho MRS CHRISTMAS!! She starts small.......
> 
> Ooh is yours a real one???
> 
> Love the perspex cat decs - they are really fab!!


I'm sussed 
The landing tree .


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Hohoho MRS CHRISTMAS!! She starts small.......
> 
> Ooh is yours a real one???
> 
> Love the perspex cat decs - they are really fab!!


Yep. £20 from Morrisons, we were really pleased with it. The decs came from Amazon, only £3 each. I was really really chuffed with them.

Just for you, Severus is helping me with my blanket again...


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Well, Christmas has sort of arrived in one of our sitting rooms
> View attachment 378386
> 
> View attachment 378388
> ...


WOW!!!! Your living rom is stunning beautiful furniture. I thought I was cool doing the whole fairy lights in a jar, mine is a tacky mess it now seems looking at yours. I've kept mine up all year, its just blue and white lights in a jar. The warmer light is much better. Hope the Tonks are well. Jammy has grown so much! Was looking at your inssta today. Noticed you added the link as part of your signature. E xx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Yep. £20 from Morrisons, we were really pleased with it. The decs came from Amazon, only £3 each. I was really really chuffed with them.
> 
> Just for you, Severus is helping me with my blanket again...
> View attachment 378411


Love how you've named them Lilly and Severus! I am a MASSIVE Harry Potter fan, re reading the books again for the hundredth time. I'm just finishing Half blood prince. Also watched crimes of Grindlewald the other night, was good bu very complicated, for someone who hasn't that much knowledge on the Potterworld. Love that Lilly and Severus are now together... "Always" :") E xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Eilidh said:


> WOW!!!! Your living rom is stunning beautiful furniture. I thought I was cool doing the whole fairy lights in a jar, mine is a tacky mess it now seems looking at yours. I've kept mine up all year, its just blue and white lights in a jar. The warmer light is much better. Hope the Tonks are well. Jammy has grown so much! Was looking at your inssta today. Noticed you added the link as part of your signature. E xx


Thank you 

And yep, jammy is a big girl now! I think she has stopped growing for the time being tho, so maybe won't get too much bigger


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

idris said:


> I'm sussed
> The landing tree .
> View attachment 378406


Love this tree


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Sigh. Butter wouldn't melt










To be fair to them, they haven't even tried to climb it or knock it over. They just like pulling things (mostly baubles) off the tree


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

You guys are really motivating me to get a tree this year!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Sigh. Butter wouldn't melt
> 
> View attachment 378431
> 
> ...


AW Tali, look at your lovely little face, she' saying 'Daddy can I have some more sparkly balls please, you know how I love balls'


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Calvine said:


>


isn't that marmalade


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is the only Christmas dec I've got out at the moment, I got it for a present for a friend but its so lovely I'm keeping it. Will have to get another.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Tree is a success then... Though it may depend on your definition of the word success.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

@Psygon It's kind of lovely how they can climb in them - my big lump NFCs would have the whole tree over if they attempted it (which is why I've given up on trees)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Jannor said:


> @Psygon It's kind of lovely how they can climb in them - my big lump NFCs would have the whole tree over if they attempted it (which is why I've given up on trees)


To be honest I think CK can get away with it as he is teeny and weighs 3.4kg. if I saw ted attempting it I think we'd be in trouble with his 5.6 kilos!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Psygon said:


> To be honest I think CK can get away with it as he is teeny and weighs 3.4kg. if I saw ted attempting it I think we'd be in trouble with his 5.6 kilos!


Yes, that it pretty solid!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Tree is a success then... Though it may depend on your definition of the word success.
> 
> View attachment 378544
> View attachment 378545
> ...


Purrfect, just purrfect


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Psygon said:


> Tree is a success then... Though it may depend on your definition of the word success.
> 
> View attachment 378544
> View attachment 378545
> ...


looks like a fantastic success to me


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Went to a friends for dinner on Friday and they have the bog brush tree lol!!

They didn't realise it's the cat friendly one - they don't have any pets


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad (Feb 13, 2016)

We put our tree up today! Complete with the paw print salt dough ornament we did last year. Ziggy loves to snuggle under the tree.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Calvine said:


>


My god this really did make me laugh! The other one too. Think I need a crate for my tree as the wee ones are destroying it.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

We put our tree up yesterday...last year we were in the throes of moving house so we just had a few hanging decorations.

It is early for us!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Charity said:


> This is the only Christmas dec I've got out at the moment, I got it for a present for a friend but its so lovely I'm keeping it. Will have to get another.
> 
> View attachment 378535


This is lovely @Charity where is it from please?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've got my Christmas cup & saucer out, that's as far as I've got!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Matrod said:


> I've got my Christmas cup & saucer out, that's as far as I've got!
> 
> View attachment 378630


You better rest now then .

Actually you are one step ahead of me on the Xmas dec front.


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Wasn't a great start before it got out the box!









Then it went up









And back down again


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

jadeh31 said:


> Wasn't a great start before it got out the box!
> View attachment 378633
> 
> 
> ...


...............:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> This is lovely @Charity where is it from please?


Got it from The Range @Ali71, only £3.49.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

jadeh31 said:


> Wasn't a great start before it got out the box!
> View attachment 378633
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gosh I shouldn't but :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

jadeh31 said:


> Wasn't a great start before it got out the box!
> View attachment 378633
> 
> 
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Has it been resurrected??


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

jadeh31 said:


> Wasn't a great start before it got out the box!
> View attachment 378633
> 
> 
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious How long did it stay up for?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tree no 2
The drag queen tree. Slightly less camp than usual as I have had to move some decorations to another tree!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

jadeh31 said:


> Wasn't a great start before it got out the box!
> View attachment 378633
> 
> 
> ...


oh dear hahahaha

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I actually have tears from laughing. Sorry!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 378565
> Went to a friends for dinner on Friday and they have the bog brush tree lol!!
> 
> They didn't realise it's the cat friendly one - they don't have any pets


Omg the answer to my prayers!! I want a bog brush one too  I've been looking at those instead of the naked ones, which look like they have been in a forest fire :Hilarious I'm not fussy I wouldn't mind one of those either!


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Matrod said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious How long did it stay up for?


I went out after I built it to get some more baubles and came back to it down so I'd say half hour max it's stayed up since but I can hear ivy batting the baubles and I caught her lying in the branches earlier!


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Dumpling said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Has it been resurrected??


It's back up again. No more lying on the floor but I keep hearing the baubles being batted about and I caught ivy in the branches earlier!
I'm so glad I got a small tree. I couldn't cope with this with a big tree


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 378678
> View attachment 378652
> 
> 
> ...


im loving the large showy flowers they are very on trend 
my bedroom mantle . 








I've crochet the flowers the mistletoe and the holly .
oh and btw that deer seems to have rammed its head through your wall just to nom nom on your tree


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Eilidh said:


> My god this really did make me laugh! The other one too. Think I need a crate for my tree as the wee ones are destroying it.


It's the expressions of total disgust on the cats' faces which are priceless!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

idris said:


> im loving the large showy flowers they are very on trend
> my bedroom mantle .
> View attachment 378756
> 
> ...


This peonies are AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I’m going to a ‘learn to crochet session’ in Feb .....so this time next year


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 378565
> Went to a friends for dinner on Friday and they have the bog brush tree lol!!
> 
> They didn't realise it's the cat friendly one - they don't have any pets


Is it wrong that I think that's actually quite cute?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Is it wrong that I think that's actually quite cute?


I quite like it too lol


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

MilleD said:


> Is it wrong that I think that's actually quite cute?


Not at all, I think it's quite neat and tidy looking!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lea247 said:


> Not at all, I think it's quite neat and tidy looking!


And even more importantly, you could put a MASSIVE present under it :Joyful


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

And my Aldi reindeer and snowman could look after it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a few bits up so far


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 378678
> View attachment 378652
> 
> 
> ...


How on earth do you get away with the white feathery tinsel and some temptingly low baubles (that big gold one at the bottom). Don't any of the HBs try their luck?


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

It's finally up, I didn't really have the motivation I usually have I chucked most of it on and hoped for the best. I won't put my outdoor lights up yet for another week maybe.

Before anyone mentions I know the tree is flocked and there's warnings about flocked trees but I've never had a problem with it and my cats are uninterested in it thankfully!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

the kitchen tree








shrooooooms!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

idris said:


> the kitchen tree
> View attachment 378962
> 
> shrooooooms!


And Puds! Any mince pies or sprouts?!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

lea247 said:


> And Puds! Any mince pies or sprouts?!


no mince pies or sprouts lol but if you look closely gold glittery robins, one sat on its nest too.
edit : actually the picture quality might be too crappy to look closely sorry


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Few more Christmas pics.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

idris said:


> the kitchen tree
> View attachment 378962
> 
> shrooooooms!


Only Mrs Christmas aka Doris would have a tree next to the kitchen sink :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Only Mrs Christmas aka Doris would have a tree next to the kitchen sink :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


where else would I put it. I can look at it washing up


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

jadeh31 said:


> Wasn't a great start before it got out the box!
> View attachment 378633
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair to the feline of the house, that isn't a particulary study looking stand on the bottom of the tree


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tali managed to fall asleep while admiring the tree from the window last night. Lazy bugger didn't even bother to lie down


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

idris said:


> the kitchen tree
> View attachment 378962
> 
> shrooooooms!


With your kitchen tree you remind me of my sister. She usually has at least 7 trees in her 3bed terrace!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

idris said:


> the kitchen tree
> View attachment 378962
> 
> shrooooooms!


I love the mushrooms, I have loads on my tree too!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Tawny75 said:


> With your kitchen tree you remind me of my sister. She usually has at least 7 trees in her 3bed terrace!


Are you sure your not called Ruth or Susan with me your sister Miriam lol I have exactly that 7 trees in my three bedroom terrace


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I haven't managed to get much up yet, but I've been drying oranges and got some cinnamon sticks and I want to make a garland with them.









And we brought a pretty dried orange wreath at a Christmas fair last weekend which is up.









I'm kind of tempted by the loo brush tree!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

idris said:


> Are you sure your not called Ruth or Susan with me your sister Miriam lol I have exactly that 7 trees in my three bedroom terrace


Nope, I am sure I am called Nicky...lol My sister is Christmas mad though, I must say her trees are thing of beauty, she is the most amazing artist. Here is one of her hand drawn pictures.









And another


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Dumpling said:


> I haven't managed to get much up yet, but I've been drying oranges and got some cinnamon sticks and I want to make a garland with them.
> View attachment 379066
> 
> 
> ...


I have always wanted to make these, I tried with cloves once but it just went horrible. How do you dry them out so nicely?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Our only decorations so far:


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> I have always wanted to make these, I tried with cloves once but it just went horrible. How do you dry them out so nicely?


I followed this guide:
https://www.saga.co.uk/magazine/hom...rafting/make-a-dried-orange-christmas-garland
I found they took a little longer to fully dry out than they said, but I only had my oven on 80 degrees. I need to do some limes now to get some more colour into the garland!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I always have way more plans to execute things that I ever have time to make!!

Some printed fabric that will hopefully be a bag one day soon









And another bit if printed fabric that needs colouring and then turning into a bag or cushion (the limitation of my sewing ability)









I can't design either so these are screens I have printed.

Hannah


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Dumpling said:


> I followed this guide:
> https://www.saga.co.uk/magazine/hom...rafting/make-a-dried-orange-christmas-garland
> I found they took a little longer to fully dry out than they said, but I only had my oven on 80 degrees. I need to do some limes now to get some more colour into the garland!


 Thank you, I may well have a go at the weekend!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Herr is our tree at the local christmas tree festival, the decs were made by our SEN students.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Tawny75 said:


> Nope, I am sure I am called Nicky...lol My sister is Christmas mad though, I must say her trees are thing of beauty, she is the most amazing artist. Here is one of her hand drawn pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooo wowzers! she is fabulous. I love Scar deep down . nope I'm defo not your sister I can't draw for toffee. lol


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Vanessa131 said:


> View attachment 379168
> 
> Herr is our tree at the local christmas tree festival, the decs were made by our SEN students.


did you win? . I love it deep down its beautiful .


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> And my Aldi reindeer and snowman could look after it.
> 
> View attachment 378806


They are beaut ❤


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Nope, I am sure I am called Nicky...lol My sister is Christmas mad though, I must say her trees are thing of beauty, she is the most amazing artist. Here is one of her hand drawn pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my!!!! These are amazing! I love the Scar/Muffasa one. Not sure if this is against the rules, if t is, I'm sorry, I'll remove the post. Does she do commissions, if so I'd love to organise something. Great talent on here. Xx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

This is another wee corner of the house decorations. Ignore OH driftwood garland, it will be taken down to put up our Christmas one with branches, lights and acorns, pictures soon. He also makes Driftwood photoframes. I've got a few for my humans and my furry babies. @psyson this is what I'm on about my shabby wee jar. Really need to get the warm lights, you've inspired me. Xx










Darren's wee driftwood homemade frames, come in all shapes and sizes. He also uses a white or grey chalk varnish. I prefer the natural look.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Stan the man, hiding in the tree!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Kitchen tree!!!

And new tree topper from the states which came home with my neighbour.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 379247
> 
> 
> Kitchen tree!!!
> ...


Wow!! Beautiful. I look in anticipation, for seeing your next tree, its like HB tree advent calendar! Xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

We have started our trial. Put the tree up yesterday and just put some lights on, to see how we go. I fear actual decorations may be too tempting!

It's not a large tree and Joey has shown some interest but all he has really done is nibble a branch a little but he stopped quite quickly.










Dunno if you can see him but he's tucked in his papers just underneath it. Since we have put it up he quite likes sleeping there - on the hard floor!!!

I also got this little decoration which has gone on. It's a mini Joey!!!!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

And of course our personalised decoration!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> They are beaut ❤


Thanks 

I paid about 9 quid each for them I think and there are jokers on eBay trying to get 50 as they are sold out.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Clairabella said:


> They are beaut ❤


Forgot to say. Their legs are telescopic if people haven't seen them before . This is them short


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Eilidh 
Love the frame


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Also, please ignore the mess. I still haven't unpacked since I was forced to move in July, and now my house is filling up with my late step father's stuff too.

It's becoming like one of those sliding puzzles, but I'm missing the gap


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @Eilidh
> Love the frame


Thank you, it was the first one he made. We made my dad a beautiful big one for his birthday. I've got them up all around the house. Saves a fortune. I'll post a few pictures of some, actually quite proud of him. He still laughs about one of my questions I asked when we first met. It was a dealbreaker for me . " Can you put a shelf up?" He was quite offended . I asked as a ex of mine couldn't do anything apart from play a dam computer game. So many guys now of this generation have no clue about life whatsoever. I've always been very independent, but wanted to make sure... Poor Darren


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Tali managed to fall asleep while admiring the tree from the window last night. Lazy bugger didn't even bother to lie down
> View attachment 378999


But to be fair to Tali, us oldies also nod off while upright. I regularly do it most nights while watching telly


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Tree still standing this morning!!
Putting the finishing touches on outside today , will report back !


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lottie has an issues with Father Christmas! 

I have had to move him up the tree as she ripped his beard off him









Now she has spotted the other Father Christmas.









Poor Father Christmas is taking a battering!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Poor Father Christmas! Lottie, I share your pain, old men with white beards freak me out too


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Lottie has an issues with Father Christmas!
> 
> I have had to move him up the tree as she ripped his beard off him
> View attachment 379416
> ...


Poor Santa! You'll be on the naughty list if you're not careful, Lottie


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

After reading this thread I'm not sure if I'm more enthusiastic to have a Christmas tree this year or simply terrified of the havoc that maybe caused!

(Willow ignored trees, but I got Lola in January so it'll all be new and she can be a little crazy at times)


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

I put my lights up they start off nice and sophisticated with icicles then it goes tat tastic with pinks and purples.

















Spot the cat hehe


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

BritishBilbo said:


> I put my lights up they start off nice and sophisticated with icicles then it goes tat tastic with pinks and purples.
> 
> View attachment 379422
> View attachment 379423
> ...


I LOVE THE PURPLE!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> After reading this thread I'm not sure if I'm more enthusiastic to have a Christmas tree this year or simply terrified of the havoc that maybe caused!
> 
> (Willow ignored trees, but I got Lola in January so it'll all be new and she can be a little crazy at times)


Go on be brave!???:Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm

I look forward to your photos:Hilarious


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

The last two trees I've decorated for the holiday cottages on the same grounds as the Cattery. I love the pinky one the other is too traditional for me I like brights and pastels lol.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

These studio flats are too small for a big tree so have to make do with this








But it's much better in our communal lounge


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Just an afterthought to add to the above post. You can see why I have to try and keep Moo out of the communal lounge at this time of year. we had a few mishaps last year


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Cully said:


> Just an afterthought to add to the above post. You can see why I have to try and keep Moo out of the communal lounge at this time of year. we had a few mishaps last year


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Eilidh said:


> This is another wee corner of the house decorations. Ignore OH driftwood garland, it will be taken down to put up our Christmas one with branches, lights and acorns, pictures soon. He also makes Driftwood photoframes. I've got a few for my humans and my furry babies. @psyson this is what I'm on about my shabby wee jar. Really need to get the warm lights, you've inspired me. Xx
> 
> View attachment 379243
> 
> ...


Lovely frame and garland ❤ Xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ok, so not really a decoration, but i made a very simple necklace from a charm i bought.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Like that! @MilleD


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Ok, so not really a decoration, but i made a very simple necklace from a charm i bought.
> 
> View attachment 380000


Love it!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

First time ever having a christmas tree


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Whompingwillow said:


> First time ever having a christmas tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving Mojo's new toy!! And the individual little decorations on the tree!! It's lovely


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Trixie1 said:


> Loving Mojo's new toy!! And the individual little decorations on the tree!! It's lovely


Spending christmas with a friend, credit to her for all the decorations and cute tree!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

There are two threads running so I'll post on here too. We have three Christmas trees.

The first tree is in the lounge:










The second tree is in the dining room:










The third tree is in the hallway next to the front door:


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

We have other decorations too:


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

More lights have gone up outside today


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Loving all the pics and Mojos new toy:Cat

Need to get decorating here:Shy have to do some shopping tomorrow as a lot of our Christmas items are in hiding or did not make the move it seems.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here we are. The furry boy had a sniff, including the fairy lights (which are original Pifco old school, 3 sets including the topper).



















I know, they are tat but I love them. Many of the baubles are from my family, I remember shopping with my dad for some of them. Lots are from our travels and special times in our life - we have a set of 12 which were a wedding present 20 years ago called the Bride's Tree, which is a German tradition to have all 12 on your tree as a newlywed (our friend is American with German family origins). There's also one of my favourite baubles ever for Human Daddy, who loves to windsurf - I mean, a windsurfing Santa, what's not to love?



















So they don't match. It's crazy. I love it. Not as much as our new star - pride of place  and the new Gisela cat bauble too.



















I might put some more on it tomorrow. Going to have a look at it a bit more.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Oooh it looks lovely @Mrs Funkin. I know what you mean about family baubles and memories and things. We have these two little deer that I can remember, when my brother and I were kids, we would put them on the bottom branches of the tree and as the days of December ticked by they would make their way up branch by branch until they were at the top for Christmas Day. One of the deer is on the left in the photos below - it's red - and the other is perched a bit higher behind some tinsel. Dad still loves his tinsel!

I've just done his tree for him, the deer are still on  (C&C are inquisitive but not naughty with the tree, they're so well behaved).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ahhh, the little red flocked reindeer, I'm pretty sure my auntie had some of them. I do love a bit of retro and coloured lights. The thing is, you can be all stylish about Christmas - and I know plenty of people that are - but I just feel happy with my random collection. Whatever makes you happy, that's what I reckon


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

I remember those original pifco lights........the flowers used to fall off and I have stood on one many a time hurting my foot in the process.....lovely though.

Haven’t put my tree up yet or done anything really for Christmas......we are moving house early January so lots of packing and organising to do.

I am just going to put 1 tree in lounge this year, because of the move.....still want to feel Christmassy though.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

LED lights are lovely and convenient (I don’t miss the annual bulb check, or trying to buy spares a few years later), but I do miss the lovely decorative designs of older lights. 

We have these nice ‘berry’ ones on our tree which rotate very slowly through colours, more like pastel shades though than traditional LEDs. I quite like them  and no sudden flashes means less distracting for the fluffy one!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

This is our house effort. There's some lovely stuff on our street as well.

And we put some white lights in the garden. Our neighbour has since followed suit!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Put the main tree up this evening. May do more over coming days but need to tidy up first lol! Already had to remove Rafa from the lower branches. His Christmas Crackers act is obviously now to become an annual thing rather than a one off #sigh


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I've finally admitted defeat on the tree and replaced it with something a lot more Pixie friendly :Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tree is up and the girls have been very good about it - so far :Cat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Tree is up and the girls have been very good about it - so far :Cat
> View attachment 380567
> 
> View attachment 380568


Shame there are no rampaging lambchops around


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Got going at last. Tree No. 1










with the Bunty and Toppy decorations from last year's SS, @urbantigers


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm getting excited and worried at the same time . going for our real tree on Wednesday night . What if the perfect tree isn't there . What if last year's tree was so perfect I will never find another I'm happy with :Bored


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SbanR said:


> Shame there are no rampaging lambchops around


There could well be in a couple of weeks when the Dickenensians are old enough to be running about


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

I did a teach in with my mum and sister on how to make Christmas wreaths yesterday ... I've had one lesson and consider myself an expert!

No.1 made in my demo for my mum, no. 2 my one and no 3 the one my sister made. All very pleased with the results.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

MoochH said:


> View attachment 380635
> View attachment 380636
> View attachment 380637
> I did a teach in with my mum and sister on how to make Christmas wreaths yesterday ... I've had one lesson and consider myself an expert!
> ...


They are bloody marvellous!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

MoochH said:


> View attachment 380635
> View attachment 380636
> View attachment 380637
> I did a teach in with my mum and sister on how to make Christmas wreaths yesterday ... I've had one lesson and consider myself an expert!
> ...


They're fab!! The WI run a wreath/swag making day near me but I'm always working when it's on, I really must make an effort to get the day off next year!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Our tree, so far:


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I did not expect this tree to still be standing upright still to be honest... the question is will it last until christmas...  















Debateable...
The star has mysteriously dissapeared.. maybe he is working his way down from the top?


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Our tree, so far:
> 
> View attachment 380648
> View attachment 380651
> ...


Jack is so cute when he is all stretched out like that


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I've put a few bits up, my sparkly fake tree and some little bits in the kitchen, I still need to bring our real tree in a pot inside as it's still on the patio! 

















I haven't put these up yet, but these are my favourites! My husband bought them for me for Christmas last year (I'm a microbiologist, so not totally random!)


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Whompingwillow 
Mojo looks so adorable, you just want to say, oh go on, take the tree

Second pic, Jack is trying to bite Biggles tail:Cat he tried unsuccessfully for a period to catch it.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

As you know Christmas isn't my favorite time of the year since I have no family anymore. Don't expect a huge Christmas tree with lots of decorations here. I spend more time crying than celebrating I'm afraid.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Britt 
Those are pretty decorations, I like them a lot but I can't like a post where you say you are crying. Hope time heals for you.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @Whompingwillow
> Mojo looks so adorable, you just want to say, oh go on, take the tree
> 
> Second pic, Jack is trying to bite Biggles tail:Cat he tried unsuccessfully for a period to catch it.


I do think that too and never stop him  I quite enjoy him having fun with the tree secretly... I do understand though if you spend loads on a good tree and decorations how annoying it would be! Which is not the case here, so he can have his fun and I wont stop him  he likes the little robins now as they have feathery tails... I found the star, he bats it so much from the tree it got bent all the wear over the minute I put it back in its place mojo was batting it about  I keep forgetting to turn on the lights!

Jack is a cutie, I love when they do that, I wish mojo would take such a cute interest in playing with saffis tail! Jack and biggles are such a lovely pair


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I would just like to say that 


Britt said:


> View attachment 380700
> As you know Christmas isn't my favorite time of the year since I have no family anymore. Don't expect a huge Christmas tree with lots of decorations here. I spend more time crying than celebrating I'm afraid.


Like I said before, we are all here for you. Your extended webfamily x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Summercat said:


> Our tree, so far:
> 
> View attachment 380648
> View attachment 380651
> ...


"Oak trees from little acorns grow", so the saying goes


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Cully 
I got decorations but I am afraid little fake tree is stuck this size  but it will be prettier


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Toppy's finished decorating the mantelpiece.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Toppy's finished decorating the mantelpiece.
> 
> View attachment 380751


Oh well done Toppy. Did you do it ALL by yourself? 
It does look lovely though, very Christmassy.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I can't be sure here whether it's the decorations she's interested in, or is it because it's a BAG!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Our tree is going up tomorrow, hurrah!!! 

@Britt maybe you should look into volunteering at a rescue shelter or something at Christmas time, keep yourself busy so you don't have time to dwell. A lot of people who would otherwise feel pretty lonely over the holidays find solace in paying it forward and helping others who are even less fortunate than themselves


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I've finally admitted defeat on the tree and replaced it with something a lot more Pixie friendly :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 380539


See that's almost the same, you'd hardly notice the difference. Green with coloured balls.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Whompingwillow said:


> I did not expect this tree to still be standing upright still to be honest... the question is will it last until christmas...
> View attachment 380654
> View attachment 380655
> 
> ...


Blimey Mojo looks huge in those pics. If he launches from that chair the tree doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I would just like to say that
> 
> Like I said before, we are all here for you. Your extended webfamily x


That's lovely of you to say that ❤ And absolutely right ❤


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Gonna attempt to put what few bits we have out over the weekend. Without my tree I don't have enough bits to even look like I've put any out lol.

Wanted to get a twig one or half a tree but as the post on Facebook said 'I'm currently stuck between you only live once and you have bills to pay' so the twig tree is on hold until I've chosen which way to go lol.

But.....

Amy came home from school today and has made these little beauties in Design and Technology ❤

Just love them and even more so coz Amy made them ❤ Gonna add some ribbon to finish them off and hang them xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> Gonna attempt to put what few bits we have out over the weekend. Without my tree I don't have enough bits to even look like I've put any out lol.
> 
> Wanted to get a twig one or half a tree but as the post on Facebook said 'I'm currently stuck between you only live once and you have bills to pay' so the twig tree is on hold until I've chosen which way to go lol.
> 
> ...


Oh they are brilliant


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Oh they are brilliant


Thank you xx

Really really love them ❤


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You could just get some thin branches/twigs from a tree and put them in a vase and hang some decorations off them  I was at a do on Saturday night and they were the centrepieces, with little baubles, looked really cute.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> You could just get some thin branches/twigs from a tree and put them in a vase and hang some decorations off them  I was at a do on Saturday night and they were the centrepieces, with little baubles, looked really cute.


Funny enough Mrs F I asked a family member to make me one because they had made small ones before but I wanted a free standing one this time which I could've added lights to but it fell through. In all fairness I think my fault for asking coz she works full time and sortinbgf xmas put herself she maybe didn't have time but I love the twig ones with little baubles on it. That's the exact idea I have xx actually looks really pretty like u said xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Gorgeous @Clairabella


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Gonna attempt to put what few bits we have out over the weekend. Without my tree I don't have enough bits to even look like I've put any out lol.
> 
> Wanted to get a twig one or half a tree but as the post on Facebook said 'I'm currently stuck between you only live once and you have bills to pay' so the twig tree is on hold until I've chosen which way to go lol.
> 
> ...


Amazing


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

My tree is still in the shops 

I usually buy a small potted one for £10 from Sainsbury’s (and keep it a couple of years), but they don’t seem to have them this year and I don’t want to spend much more, and it has to be small, slim and real (the no needle drop ones a lot of places do are too bushy). 

I was flat out busy this weekend and had a stinking cold yesterday, Christmas dresssge competition tomorrow evening and work do Thursday evening!

My weekend is totally mine though


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Summercat said:


> Gorgeous @Clairabella


Thank you ❤ Xx

When I get some ribbon on them i'll Post more pics xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> Amazing


Thank you ❤ Xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> Gonna attempt to put what few bits we have out over the weekend. Without my tree I don't have enough bits to even look like I've put any out lol.
> 
> Wanted to get a twig one or half a tree but as the post on Facebook said 'I'm currently stuck between you only live once and you have bills to pay' so the twig tree is on hold until I've chosen which way to go lol.
> 
> ...


Aren't they lovely. Clever girl Amy.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Charity said:


> Aren't they lovely. Clever girl Amy.


Both Amy and I are so chuffed with them 

She's funny - she dotes on the boys. I have to send her pics and updates on them when she is in school lol xx

The teacher said to her what are these Amy and she told him Sir they are baubles for my brothers but they are cats lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Bless her  What a good girl making baubles for her furry bruvs


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The stockings are up. I have to share the end of the fire now with Human Daddy's stocking as Oscar has an end all to himself, obv


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> The stockings are up. I have to share the end of the fire now with Human Daddy's stocking as Oscar has an end all to himself, obv
> 
> View attachment 380808
> View attachment 380809


I have a slight feeling that Oscar is going to be very spoilt this Christmas


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah, maybe a bit...but not too much  My mum has sent him a present, human daddy's auntie (who looked after him when we were away) has got him a pressie...we probably don't need to - but we already have. Heh.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This was on the floor when I came home this afternoon  I am guessing Ruby and Daisy to be the culprits  Only has soft toys on it so damage done


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> Gonna attempt to put what few bits we have out over the weekend. Without my tree I don't have enough bits to even look like I've put any out lol.
> 
> Wanted to get a twig one or half a tree but as the post on Facebook said 'I'm currently stuck between you only live once and you have bills to pay' so the twig tree is on hold until I've chosen which way to go lol.
> 
> ...


Oh how clever. They're really lovely.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Cully said:


> Oh how clever. They're really lovely.


Thank you ❤ Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> Gonna attempt to put what few bits we have out over the weekend. Without my tree I don't have enough bits to even look like I've put any out lol.
> 
> Wanted to get a twig one or half a tree but as the post on Facebook said 'I'm currently stuck between you only live once and you have bills to pay' so the twig tree is on hold until I've chosen which way to go lol.
> 
> ...


These are magnificent!!

I reckon she could get commissions from Cat Chat if she wanted to!!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> Gonna attempt to put what few bits we have out over the weekend. Without my tree I don't have enough bits to even look like I've put any out lol.
> 
> Wanted to get a twig one or half a tree but as the post on Facebook said 'I'm currently stuck between you only live once and you have bills to pay' so the twig tree is on hold until I've chosen which way to go lol.
> 
> ...


Oh they're gorgeous! 


Willow_Warren said:


> My tree is still in the shops
> 
> I usually buy a small potted one for £10 from Sainsbury's (and keep it a couple of years), but they don't seem to have them this year and I don't want to spend much more, and it has to be small, slim and real (the no needle drop ones a lot of places do are too bushy).
> 
> ...


I hope you feel better soon! Good luck with the dressage tomorrow, are you wearing festive things for it? I wanted to go to the local Christmas dressage this weekend but we're having family over this weekend, so I can't enter! I think my horse is probably breathing a sigh of relief that she won't be covered head to toe in tinsel though!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Dumpling said:


> Oh they're gorgeous!
> 
> I hope you feel better soon! Good luck with the dressage tomorrow, are you wearing festive things for it? I wanted to go to the local Christmas dressage this weekend but we're having family over this weekend, so I can't enter! I think my horse is probably breathing a sigh of relief that she won't be covered head to toe in tinsel though!!


Thank you xxxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> These are magnificent!!
> 
> I reckon she could get commissions from Cat Chat if she wanted to!!


Now funny you should say that HB, I did wonder if next year I could make some money out of her  xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> The stockings are up. I have to share the end of the fire now with Human Daddy's stocking as Oscar has an end all to himself, obv
> 
> View attachment 380808
> View attachment 380809


Looks stunning Mrs F ❤ Xxxx so pretty xxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks CB, I am pleased with my personalisation of Oscar's stocking  I'm not sure he'll care as long as there are some goodies in it though. Heh. 

Deffo put Amy to work next year - there is potential for earning right there


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So I'd like to say at this juncture that @huckybuck is completely and totally responsible for this monetary outlay.

I'd been looking at prelit trees for a while but didn't really know what i was looking at, then HB posted her balsam hill tree. Now I'd never heard of this company ado i went to take a look on the interweb. They looked really nice but pretty pricy.

I nearly bought one in the black Friday sales but talked myself out of it.

Then noticed they were still on 'sale ' and whilst I'm beginning to wonder if they operate like DFS, I bought one.

Here it is, not yet 'fluffed ' properly.










It's needles are pretty good. There are some standard tinsel ones but they are hidden in the tree.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

To add, my only regret is that I went for a 5 foot as I was intending to stand it on a unit, but the stand is too wide so I will need to see if I can find a plank or something.

If I bought another I'd definitely go bigger.

Oh, and the UPS man told me off for not waiting until January. Apparently he delivers loads of them in January. I had to point out that I would then have to wait 11 months to use it


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I think we need more tonks and Christmas decorations... here is Jammy with her favourite star decoration 










CK has now managed to climb almost up the whole tree... and it's still standing. My OH thinks I'm a bit mad because I took one of our felt baubles off the tree and attached it to the Da Bird for them to play with


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ok, so i still blame @huckybuck , but it's on it's way to convincing me it was worth it. Took me a while to fluff it but it's done. Not even sure if I'm going to bother with baubles


----------



## sem1973 (Oct 26, 2012)

Lots of lovely trees & decorations!

Winter tree & robins theme here!.....


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Silent night :Joyful


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

^^^ I want one of those @sem1973 it is lovely :Cat

Love the tree as well @MilleD !


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Ok, so i still blame @huckybuck , but it's on it's way to convincing me it was worth it. Took me a while to fluff it but it's done. Not even sure if I'm going to bother with baubles
> 
> View attachment 381038


Looks very pretty MilleD


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> Looks very pretty MilleD


Thanks


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Houston ! we have lift off ! 







will be a few days before it's fully dressed . mischief Is non plussed he's seen this caper before


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Ok, so i still blame @huckybuck , but it's on it's way to convincing me it was worth it. Took me a while to fluff it but it's done. Not even sure if I'm going to bother with baubles
> 
> View attachment 381038


Ooh I am glad you like the tree!!! 
I loved how easy it was just to slot in and switch on!! I have to say the first fluff up is a bit tedious (you def need the gloves) but a few years down the line and not bothering to put away properly it gets easier. The amount of lights are amazing.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Ok, so i still blame @huckybuck , but it's on it's way to convincing me it was worth it. Took me a while to fluff it but it's done. Not even sure if I'm going to bother with baubles
> 
> View attachment 381038


Oh my god, it is so beautiful ❤


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

sem1973 said:


> View attachment 381044
> Lots of lovely trees & decorations!
> 
> Winter tree & robins theme here!.....


Another absolutely stunning tree ❤


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Dumpling said:


> Oh they're gorgeous!
> 
> I hope you feel better soon! Good luck with the dressage tomorrow, are you wearing festive things for it? I wanted to go to the local Christmas dressage this weekend but we're having family over this weekend, so I can't enter! I think my horse is probably breathing a sigh of relief that she won't be covered head to toe in tinsel though!!


It was at the riding school as I don't have my own. No tinsel (tempting But didn't have time), did don a festive jumper though! As usual disappointed with how I rode as I know I can do so much better, want to do it all over again but how I know I can do it rather than how I did. 12 people including a couple of staff and I came second... But I did have the best horse!

Hannah


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> It was at the riding school as I don't have my own. No tinsel (tempting But didn't have time), did don a festive jumper though! As usual disappointed with how I rode as I know I can do so much better, want to do it all over again but how I know I can do it rather than how I did. 12 people including a couple of staff and I came second... But I did have the best horse!
> 
> Hannah


Well done! To come second, when you're feeling rough, is quite an achievement


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh I am glad you like the tree!!!
> I loved how easy it was just to slot in and switch on!! I have to say the first fluff up is a bit tedious (you def need the gloves) but a few years down the line and not bothering to put away properly it gets easier. The amount of lights are amazing.


I have to confess my choice of which tree to get was heavily based on the about of lights to footage.

I did have a bit of a moment when i realised there were two pairs of gloves but i only needed one.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MilleD 
Hate those kind of moments and they happen when not expecting.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Tree has been moved to higher ground. Easy when a mini tree.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> @MilleD
> Hate those kind of moments and they happen when not expecting.


Yeah, it was completely out of the blue.

I love your mini tree. Is it safe from 'investigating' claws and teeth now?


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> It was at the riding school as I don't have my own. No tinsel (tempting But didn't have time), did don a festive jumper though! As usual disappointed with how I rode as I know I can do so much better, want to do it all over again but how I know I can do it rather than how I did. 12 people including a couple of staff and I came second... But I did have the best horse!
> 
> Hannah


Well done, second is great! You should be proud of yourself 

I always get quite nervous at competitions and my riding is always worse than at home! My husband thinks it's funny that I get so wound up about "trotting round in circles" :Hilarious I can't imagine what I'd be like if I did anything actually scary, like eventing (which is my new years resolution :Nailbiting:Nailbiting)


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> Tree has been moved to higher ground. Easy when a mini tree.
> 
> View attachment 381153
> View attachment 381154


Sooo adorable


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Psygon said:


> I think we need more tonks and Christmas decorations... here is Jammy with her favourite star decoration
> 
> View attachment 380988
> 
> ...


Aww Jammy is so cute :Cat I love the idea of attaching felt decorations to the Da Bird!!


MilleD said:


> Ok, so i still blame @huckybuck , but it's on it's way to convincing me it was worth it. Took me a while to fluff it but it's done. Not even sure if I'm going to bother with baubles
> 
> View attachment 381038


That's so pretty, I'm really tempted by one too. I've always had real trees (except for my tiny fake one this year!) but these look really realistic and it would be nice not to have needles everywhere!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@Summercat how about changing your avatar to the pic of Jack standing on his hind legs n trying to get at Biggles on the table. Please?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I have to confess my choice of which tree to get was heavily based on the about of lights to footage.
> 
> I did have a bit of a moment when i realised there were two pairs of gloves but i only needed one.


Well I got 2 pairs as well and I have only used 1. Absolutely no chance of Mr HB helping me with any of my trees!!! I hope that both your pairs will get used in the years to come xxxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

^^^ second that, here is to needing two pairs of gloves in future @MilleD

And yes, the tree is now in a safer place from little paws but less viewed, so a compromise there


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@SbanR 
Will do, if don't manage a pic of Jack in a stocking, I found in a suitcase in the loft:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I've been making little twiggy tree things for table decorations for the sailing club festive lunch. I wish I wasn't so seriously challenged in the creativity department!

Anyway, someone thought he might help out...





































Here they are all finished


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

They are marvellous @Mrs Funkin pat yourself on the back, or did Oscar make them :Smuggrin come on tell the truth :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, he *is* a very talented boy. As long as it's involving sleeping, leaping up the tree, purring and eating. There his talents end. 

He kept trying to "paw flick" the little branches, which wasn't overly helpful. Heh.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

@Mrs Funkin they look really good!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks both, I think with everything all set up (60 people, eek!), some twinkly tea lights, they will look okay.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Our tree went up last night! Pics don't do it justice as I think it's lovely, the lighting is so bad!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

All these cute ornaments and they don't get swiped off?!!!

@Mrs Funkin a good Mrs Commodore would have co-opted several members/wives to meet up n help put table decorations together


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

See, I'm always a failure. Nothing new there then. Sigh.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> See, I'm always a failure. Nothing new there then. Sigh.


Ah, but you know you can do it so much better!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> See, I'm always a failure. Nothing new there then. Sigh.


Oh :-O, playing the sympathy card:Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

SbanR said:


> All these cute ornaments and they don't get swiped off?!!!
> 
> @Mrs Funkin a good Mrs Commodore would have co-opted several members/wives to meet up n help put table decorations together


Earthquake putty my friend, earthquake putty!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

JaimeandBree said:


> Earthquake putty my friend, earthquake putty!


Yes, I did think of that (doesn't it mark the table?) but those enticing hanging , dangling, glittering decorations?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I've been making little twiggy tree things for table decorations for the sailing club festive lunch. I wish I wasn't so seriously challenged in the creativity department!
> 
> Anyway, someone thought he might help out...
> 
> ...


Oh they're lovely, you should be very pleased with yourself. Wish I could make stuff!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Oh :-O, playing the sympathy card:Cat


Heh, damn, foiled again


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I've been making little twiggy tree things for table decorations for the sailing club festive lunch. I wish I wasn't so seriously challenged in the creativity department!
> 
> Anyway, someone thought he might help out...
> 
> ...


They're really pretty! Fab idea for Christmassy centre pieces


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you Cully & Dumpling, they were very easy (crafting with no skill is the only kind of crafting I can do!). Just a bit of a faff (and I got a splinter, pesky branches!).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

This is the first time I've seen our tree in daylight, I'm not entirely happy with the bauble placement but it will have to do. So here it is in the light. Oscar has showed no interest in it as yet - it's in the conservatory though, so the door is shut a fair bit as it's chilly.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm ashamed to say I don't have any feline decorations :Bag, but I do have a festive fish tank!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We haven't got an angel so I ordered one from a lady on Etsy and it came today. I love it, the hair is really soft.


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Found in a charity shop, gift for a friend but until then has joined the tree and been catified 








"They see eye to eye"


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

As promised, our Christmas garland. We have them above the doors too. We moved the cat baubles to the garland as the two terrors are wrecking the tree. Never had this issue with Einstein and Ada. Also fully decorated the tree looks nice from the waste up... below not so much. Will get OH to post a picture later as my phone is stilt out of commission.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Tree is up and the girls have been very good about it - so far :Cat
> View attachment 380567
> 
> View attachment 380568


Just catching up with this thread. Have went on a liking spree. Your tree is lovely, Lynn. I envy you, OH has banned tinsel from our house completely. I always grew up with it. So last year I went out and bought loads, and when dear oh was sleeping put as much as I could everywhere around our room. His reaction was priceless.  Xx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Summercat said:


> Our tree, so far:
> 
> View attachment 380648
> View attachment 380651
> ...


 Mr Biggles certainly looks like he's claimed the spot! Xx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Britt said:


> View attachment 380700
> As you know Christmas isn't my favorite time of the year since I have no family anymore. Don't expect a huge Christmas tree with lots of decorations here. I spend more time crying than celebrating I'm afraid.


@Britt I hope if your feeling bad you will reach out. I have many friends but the people I chat with on here, I feel understand/know me better. I've been in company and when I talk about my cats or cats in general I get the 'eye roll' Without Cat chat, my life would be so much more bleak.
If you do need to rant, cry, talk just Pm me. I'll be on, on Christmas anyway. Love your decorations by the way. We are all your extended family! Much love Eilidh xxx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I've been making little twiggy tree things for table decorations for the sailing club festive lunch. I wish I wasn't so seriously challenged in the creativity department!
> 
> Anyway, someone thought he might help out...
> 
> ...


Wow they are beautiful not nearly as beautiful as your Oscar xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Ladieeees,

Only 9 more sleeeppps  

SS come at me :Kiss :Cat CANNOT wait :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

So here is the finished product, bit embarrassed about the bottom but glad the two terrors had and are having fun. A few is with just our lamp on and the last is with more light.

























The Garlands above the door.








Darren's fares of Ada and Einstein as kittens, going to put garlands round them.

Finally light on


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Eilidh said:


> So here is the finished product, bit embarrassed about the bottom but glad the two terrors had and are having fun. A few is with just our lamp on and the last is with more light.
> 
> View attachment 381926
> 
> ...


Oh my god beautiful ❤ So Christmassy ❤


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I’m still decoration- less :Arghh


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> I'm still decoration- less :Arghh


Lol get busy! Or is it due to the furry ones destroying them? Xx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Ladieeees,
> 
> Only 9 more sleeeppps
> 
> SS come at me :Kiss :Cat CANNOT wait :Shamefullyembarrased


I'm actually freaking out. Not bought a single present yet. Darren has made a few homemade things, not sure if that counts... Makes it worse my boys are teens, o want expensive clothing. They haven't actually asked but I know their styles. Was so much easier when they were younger. Xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Eilidh said:


> Lol get busy! Or is it due to the furry ones destroying them? Xx


It's a few different things actually lol but the furry ones being one 

This week I'm gonna have to make some sort of a go of it otherwise we'll be having a bald Christmas with no decorations lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Eilidh said:


> I'm actually freaking out. Not bought a single present yet. Darren has made a few homemade things, not sure if that counts... Makes it worse my boys are teens, o want expensive clothing. They haven't actually asked but I know their styles. Was so much easier when they were younger. Xx


Oh my god, know how you feel. Their xmases are much more expensive as they get older and it doesn't look half as much when it's put out on Xmas eve either :Arghh Xx


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Oh my god, know how you feel. Their xmases are much more expensive as they get older and it doesn't look half as much when it's put out on Xmas eve either :Arghh Xx


I know, my eldest is so laid back he's so grateful. My youngest has autism and freaked out 2years ago as their wasn't a lot of presents. When they were younger there was loads! I couldn't help laughing when he had his meltdown as he reminded me of Dudley from Harry Potter, my laughing didn't help the situation but made me feel better. I also don't let him use his illness as a excuse to be rude, so we had a talk. Last year he was fine. Fingers crossed for this one. I usually leave wrapping till Christmas eve and say every year I'll be more organised. Bottle of win ad a few gins I end up starting off okay by the end my back is achingly sore and the presents look like they've been wrapped by a toddler.  xxx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

My Christmas tree had an extra decoration last night ....


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> My Christmas tree had an extra decoration last night ....
> View attachment 382050


That's a very lovely Persian bauble you have there lol. Where can I buy one? lol xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> That's a very lovely Persian bauble you have there lol. Where can I buy one? lol xx


From me of course


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

the main tree in the lounge.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I love that tree @idris. 
I've just got to put the lights on my garland as they've broken, the new ones have just come from Amazon and then I'll take a picture or two.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Citruspips said:


> I love that tree @idris.
> I've just got to put the lights on my garland as they've broken, the new ones have just come from Amazon and then I'll take a picture or two.


thank you x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Brought a tree yesterday, put it up and found it's infested with harlequin ladybirds. Popcorn has enjoyed booping them around the room before I quickly remove them outside. B&Q weren't remotely sympathetic and told me to bring the tree back - it's unwrapped now and won't fit in the car! No chance. So our decorations consist of ladybirds!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

popcornsmum said:


> Brought a tree yesterday, put it up and found it's infested with harlequin ladybirds. Popcorn has enjoyed booping them around the room before I quickly remove them outside. B&Q weren't remotely sympathetic and told me to bring the tree back - it's unwrapped now and won't fit in the car! No chance. So our decorations consist of ladybirds!
> 
> View attachment 382221


Somewhere warm to over winter.....................if they can evade Popcorn


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So not completely about decorations, but the photo has the tree in it (and the cats' secret santa pressies under it) ...

I have been up to Cleveland this weekend to start clearing some of the stuff in my stepdad's house and I am very lucky to now be the proud owner of his lovely (massive) leather sofa.

As soon as it was in situ, all 4 cats were in (non hostile) close proximity to each other which is pretty rare. Safe to say the cats like it


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tigermoon said:


> My Christmas tree had an extra decoration last night ....
> View attachment 382050


:Watching A little Christmas tree on a Christmas tree! I want one! :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

SbanR said:


> Somewhere warm to over winter.....................if they can evade Popcorn


She's a great ladybird spotter! She found one crawling down the crack in the sofa last night! It got a few boops but I took it outside lol


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Just doing my online e cards and found this one, so immediately thought of my Cat chat friends  (hope it loads OK !)

https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=0&fldCard=3474315&path=83563&pmode=init


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I have just purchased my tree! It's bigger than what I wanted but struggled to find something small this year!









It looks a bit sprawly but they hadn't many left and the others were too wide/fat. Will be decorating on Thursday

Hannah


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

The tree with Jangos unofficial observation deck (windowsill)








The beam ... oh no I've still got the door frame to paint








The fireplace








My little sparkly tree dropping to bits but I love it


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Goodness, all these festive pics are making me quite excited. They are absolutely gorgeous and I especially love all the cat themed decorations.
I tried to get a snow globe with a mini Moo inside, and some tree baubles with cats on but couldn't find any. Oh well, maybe next year, sigh!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Tree went up yesterday afternoon and after a whole afternoon with 12 cats and 3 kittens then a night on its own with 1 older (10) cat, 1 adolescent (20 months) cat and 3 kittens ..... well, I show you before (when went up) and after (first thing this morning) photos!

















Notice any difference? Nope, nor did I, they have been EVER so good, bless them, well, so far lol


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

carolmanycats said:


> Tree went up yesterday afternoon and after a whole afternoon with 12 cats and 3 kittens then a night on its own with 1 older (10) cat, 1 adolescent (20 months) cat and 3 kittens ..... well, I show you before (when went up) and after (first thing this morning) photos!
> 
> View attachment 382399
> View attachment 382400
> ...


I'm disappointed Have you drugged them or something?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

SbanR said:


> I'm disappointed Have you drugged them or something?




No, I can hardly believe it myself as the 3 kittens - 2 x 7 month and 1 x 8 month Selkirks - are VERY lively! But, obviously, so far at least, also very good.

The closest we have had is a gentle tap on a bauble (out of focus as used phone and he moved)










The whole time the tree was going up he was actually more interested in ..... surprise surprise ..... THE BOX!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Citruspips said:


> The tree with Jangos unofficial observation deck (windowsill)
> View attachment 382367
> 
> The beam ... oh no I've still got the door frame to paint
> ...


I love your little sparkly tree too!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Citruspips said:


> The tree with Jangos unofficial observation deck (windowsill)
> View attachment 382367
> 
> The beam ... oh no I've still got the door frame to paint
> ...


A tree after my own heart . Scraping the ceiling is defo the best way to go it gives it another anchor spot  tis beautiful x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

DC Union Station
Where am having a lemon poppy seed muffin and coffee currently


----------



## Shane Kent (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

More street decorations


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> View attachment 382871
> More street decorations


Wow!

All I can think about is the electric bill, not sure if I'd want to live opposite, on a positive if I did live opposite I wouldn't need any house lights on!


----------



## Shane Kent (Nov 18, 2018)

@ewelsh - I was thinking the same thing of the electric bill. Thought of this scene from the movie Christmas Vacation.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I’m hoping to put my tree up tonight


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Shane Kent said:


> @ewelsh - I was thinking the same thing of the electric bill. Thought of this scene from the movie Christmas Vacation.


We'll be watching that on Christmas Day


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> Wow!
> 
> All I can think about is the electric bill, not sure if I'd want to live opposite, on a positive if I did live opposite I wouldn't need any house lights on!


:Hilarious

Its not even the biggest display around. The corner house has two sides like that.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Summercat said:


> DC Union Station
> Where am having a lemon poppy seed muffin and coffee currently
> 
> View attachment 382866


Pffft, so you say. We all know that's your living room and just a modest tree


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> View attachment 382871
> More street decorations


I couldn't even countenance doing that because of the effort it takes to take it all down!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> View attachment 382871
> More street decorations


WOW I so want this to be your house!!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MilleD 
Nope, am now sitting on the hard marble floor, waiting for train, all the public seats in this area are gone, replaced by the tree and toy train display.:Cat

Have been in the station a few hours and feel I stayed as long as I could in the cafe, slowly eating my muffin and drinking my coffee.:Angelic


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> WOW I so want this to be your house!!


Erm, No ! I wish ! 
I just have the candle thing in the window. I thought about getting a deer but the ones in Wilko look weird , the heads are too high up over their back, they look like they have something stuck in their bums


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

So my tree is finally up, it lost quite a few needles which was s biy depressing and made me wonder if it was worth it. Anyhow here is is









It's bigger than I would have liked. Now to tidy a bit and sort the Christmas cushions and candles. (Plus I'm hungry and want my dinner!)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That's lovely @Willow_Warren


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's mine, the second set of lights have broke and I cannot find the tree topper anywhere. There are lots of colourless glass baubles that you can't see on the photo.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> So my tree is finally up, it lost quite a few needles which was s biy depressing and made me wonder if it was worth it. Anyhow here is is
> View attachment 382909
> 
> 
> It's bigger than I would have liked. Now to tidy a bit and sort the Christmas cushions and candles. (Plus I'm hungry and want my dinner!)


Aww that's really pretty! Is it a real one in a pot? We have one that we got last year that is still doing well in it's pot, my husband wants to re-pot it in the Spring though, I hope he doesn't kill it! :Nailbiting


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

A Christmas Surprise I received yesterday from my Sister -







:CatSpeedy and I will leave cookies for Santa Claus, Christmas Eve on this pretty plate.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Vanessa131 said:


> View attachment 382919
> 
> Here's mine, the second set of lights have broke and I cannot find the tree topper anywhere. There are lots of colourless glass baubles that you can't see on the photo.


Another pretty tree oh and I zoomed in and I can see your clear baubles x


----------



## Shane Kent (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Shane Kent (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Dumpling said:


> Aww that's really pretty! Is it a real one in a pot? We have one that we got last year that is still doing well in it's pot, my husband wants to re-pot it in the Spring though, I hope he doesn't kill it! :Nailbiting


Yes it is a real one! I have bought "potted" ones before, been hit and miss on managing to keep them! But both times I failed was my fault! 1st time I didn't take it out of the decorative pot so it got waterlogged! Second time kept it 2 years - re-potted in spring after the first Christmas but in the March/April after the second Christmas I failed to notice it hadn't rained in a while and I hadn't watered it  sad because it had started shooting new growth...

This year I have a "pot grown" one... (because that's all they had left) so I'm going to take extra good care of it - although I don't actually want it to grown lol... Roots are growing out the bottom so I think it will need repotting!

Good luck with your tree...

p.s. I walked into the living room this morning and could smell the tree which was lovely  I put the lights on whilst I finished wrapping and writing tags for my "work" presents...


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> Yes it is a real one! I have bought "potted" ones before, been hit and miss on managing to keep them! But both times I failed was my fault! 1st time I didn't take it out of the decorative pot so it got waterlogged! Second time kept it 2 years - re-potted in spring after the first Christmas but in the March/April after the second Christmas I failed to notice it hadn't rained in a while and I hadn't watered it  sad because it had started shooting new growth...
> 
> This year I have a "pot grown" one... (because that's all they had left) so I'm going to take extra good care of it - although I don't actually want it to grown lol... Roots are growing out the bottom so I think it will need repotting!
> 
> ...


I love that Christmas tree smell, I keep being tempted to get a big fake tree, but I think I'd miss the smell!

I've just decorated my little one in a pot, I had to give it a little haircut as it had gone a bit wayward and hoover all the leaves and outside bits off it!

It's a bit... busy. But we usually have a really big 7ft tree, so trying to fit the decorations on 2 little ones was a challenge!









A couple of my favourite decorations.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

And my tacky tree is decorated now too! 








I made the little felt Inca and Hector years ago, I need to dig out my sewing box and do one's of Leela and Athena!

















Christmas penicillin?









And a Death Star on the top


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

My toddler and I also made some salt dough decorations yesterday, we had some spare dough so of course had to make decorations for the cats and Cai (horse) as well! We'll be painting them together this afternoon!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> This year I have a "pot grown" one... (because that's all they had left) so I'm going to take extra good care of it - although I don't actually want it to grown lol... Roots are growing out the bottom so I think it will need repotting!


You can keep them small by clipping I believe. Try looking it up online.



Dumpling said:


> And a Death Star on the top


Gone to the dark side :Hilarious



Dumpling said:


> My toddler and I also made some salt dough decorations yesterday, we had some spare dough so of course had to make decorations for the cats and Cai (horse) as well! We'll be painting them together this afternoon


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Too cute..


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Shane Kent said:


> @ewelsh - I was thinking the same thing of the electric bill. Thought of this scene from the movie Christmas Vacation.


Haha, we were just watching this


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

This time last year


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Charity said:


> View attachment 383167
> 
> 
> View attachment 383168


I do think that kitten's face is priceless


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

2nd attempt at putting up a tree. My last one was faulty so they sent me a replacement. Of course I had to get it out to check it was ok. Sadly not as bushy as the original but I suppose it's ok.

Anyway I figured if I was putting it up I might as well throw on some decorations and leave it up for Christmas. Didn't bother with the lights or ribbon so it's looking a little sparse but it'll do.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Lola so far has been good about the tree *touch wood*, I on the other hand managed to flick her wand toy into it during a play session yesterday...


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Smuge said:


> This time last year
> 
> View attachment 383290


I was expecting a follow-up of this year's picture - Santa with 3 cats on his lap


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Willow_Warren said:


> Lola so far has been good about the tree *touch wood*, I on the other hand managed to flick her wand toy into it during a play session yesterday...


OOPS!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

SbanR said:


> I was expecting a follow-up of this year's picture - Santa with 3 cats on his lap


The vets didn't do it this year. Shame, it was a charity fundraiser


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

We always go to my parents for Christmas Eve- which is the day for festivities here in Germany.
So the tree is there. It's always a real tree, this year a little stumpy. 
My elder son has decorated it this afternoon. All the years since my childhood it was decorated with red baubles, straw stars my mother made herself and lights. Different trees but the same decoration- we like it that way.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> We always go to my parents for Christmas Eve- which is the day for festivities here in Germany.
> So the tree is there. It's always a real tree, this year a little stumpy.
> My elder son has decorated it this afternoon. All the years since my childhood it was decorated with red baubles, straw stars my mother made herself and lights. Different trees but the same decoration- we like it that way.
> View attachment 383592


That brought back memories as we always had a similar tree. I know artificial trees have there place but I don't think you can beat a real one.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I know it's a bit late but wanted to share photos of my Christmas candles, cards and other bits and pieces


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> I know it's a bit late but wanted to share photos of my Christmas candles, cards and other bits and pieces
> View attachment 384790


Ooh hadn't spotted your Christmas bunting!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok so reckon Christmas is almost over!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My tree is down! Amazing how much room trees take up!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> I know it's a bit late but wanted to share photos of my Christmas candles, cards and other bits and pieces
> View attachment 384790


Oooh... Where is the painting/print of the hares from?


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh hadn't spotted your Christmas bunting!!!


I rather like bunting I have two lots up 










@Psygon the hare picture was a gift from my now x-boyfriend, we originally saw the artist at the Herts (or Bucks) county show (limited edition print not orignal). Not sure I can remember the artist and it's all framed up now.

Hannah


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> I rather like bunting I have two lots up
> 
> View attachment 386088
> 
> ...


I will investigate artists local to Herts and Bucks


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Rachel Toll does Hares and British wild life. I have three of her paintings! Looks very similar. I too love your bunting


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> I rather like bunting I have two lots up
> 
> View attachment 386088
> 
> ...


Found it :-D

https://www.theeventgallery.co.uk/the-line-up/

Thank you


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Rachel Toll does Hares and British wild life. I have three of her paintings! Looks very similar. I too love your bunting


Will check her out. Am a bit of a fan of British wildlife art. Always on the look out for new pieces.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I like the hanging hearts in the corner too - not that I am going back for another look lol!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I like the hanging hearts in the corner too - not that I am going back for another look lol!!!


They are from the x as well... Nearly look them Down... Lol....



Psygon said:


> Found it :-D
> 
> https://www.theeventgallery.co.uk/the-line-up/
> 
> Thank you


Glad you found it I had a quick look and failed...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I like the hanging hearts in the corner too - not that I am going back for another look lol!!!


And I'm not looking at that sweet little owl on the top shelf


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I went to the 3 Kings parade this evening. It was hard to take photos whilst walking with the crowd. The floats have the 3 Kings and they throw sweets to the crowd. Great fun.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So, our Xmas decorations are still going strong. My oh took the Christmas tree skirt, turned it upside down and stuffed a blanket in it. Result? New bed for tonks :-D


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> So, our Xmas decorations are still going strong. My oh took the Christmas tree skirt, turned it upside down and stuffed a blanket in it. Result? New bed for tonks :-D
> 
> View attachment 388779
> View attachment 388780


How clever and resourceful. I would never thing of that.
It begs the question, what will the Tonks says when you pinch it back next Xmas??


----------

